# ►►►32" LCD TV : Budget: Under  Rs. 20k



## kool (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys,

*Suggest me some good LCD TV of 32" with low cost. *

and do also tell me is USB port is necessary in TV ? Can i buy any USB media later to play photos/ vid/mp3 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

32" under 20k is waste of money in my opinion.most likely you will get a cheap build quality & terrible picture quality tv.better get a smaller size but good quality tv from brands like lg or samsung.


----------



## kool (Feb 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 32" under 20k is waste of money in my opinion.most likely you will get a cheap build quality & terrible picture quality tv.better get a smaller size but good quality tv from brands like lg or samsung.




But bro, my budget is not allowing to buy  expensive TV.

I've checked Toshibha PB21 series for 24" and 32" with USB playback, but "out of stock" everywhere


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

then buy a 26" from samsung/lg/sony.it should have usb port.

this one looks good:
Sony BRAVIA 26 inches HD LCD KLV-26BX350 Television - Sony: Flipkart.com
it is not full HD but that is not an issue.at this size you will need special eyes to differentiate between 720p & 1080p.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 9, 2013)

Take a look at this 

Buy Philips LCD TV 32PFL5237, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com

Or This

Buy Toshiba 32PB2 LCD TV, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com


----------



## Minion (Feb 9, 2013)

Get this
Philips LCD TV 32PFL5637
LINK
Buy Philips LCD TV 32PFL5637, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com


----------



## kool (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ►►►32&amp;quot; LCD TV : Budget: Under  Rs. 20k*



randomuser111 said:


> Take a look at this
> 
> Buy Philips LCD TV 32PFL5237, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com
> 
> ...



I've heard a lot about TOSHIBA PB21 LCD , any idea about that? I'm getting 3 year warranty on that. 



randomuser111 said:


> Take a look at this
> 
> Buy Philips LCD TV 32PFL5237, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com
> 
> ...



I've heard a lot about TOSHIBA PB21 LCD , any idea about that? I'm getting 3 year warranty on that. 



Minion said:


> Get this
> Philips LCD TV 32PFL5637
> LINK
> Buy Philips LCD TV 32PFL5637, 32 Inch LCD Price, Best LCD India - Infibeam.com



Philips. are they still in market


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2013)

^^Yes,PQ of Philips is very good and yes they are still in market.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2013)

They are in market NOW but wont be very soon. They announced exit from tv business past month. 

Still, service will continue to be available so dont worry


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 25, 2013)

go for funai 32 inch led tv i buyied it month ago and its very good one plays all video formats with usb with 5 years warranty


----------



## kool (Feb 25, 2013)

pra_2006 said:


> go for funai 32 inch led tv i buyied it month ago and its very good one plays all video formats with usb with 5 years warranty




ya, i saw this brand in bigbazar. but what about after sale service ?


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 26, 2013)

i havnt got any problems in my led so cant tell about it yet but when i buyied it from big bazar he told me tht i am the first customer in lucknow to buy it so they gave me 5 years warranty  lets hope for the best


----------

